# need help in south florida with a pontiac 428



## Jose Ugaz (Apr 30, 2017)

Whats up guys,my name is Jose and i have a 1968 firebird with a 67 428 engine.th350 3.23 posi,that i could use some help tuning.started driving a few months back , runs strong but i think its got more in her.im from maryland so i dont know anyone from here.I am looking for someone who knows their way around a pontiac.I will pay for your time.I am in miramar.Thanks guys


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Jose, that is one awesome ride,...that engine trans, I have a th350 and rear end should be a great combo. Sorry I cannot help you with a Florida Garage, but you will find one. Those 68 firebirds are old school cool!

Enjoy learning about it, it will tune up for sure!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jose Ugaz said:


> Whats up guys,my name is Jose and i have a 1968 firebird with a 67 428 engine.th350 3.23 posi,that i could use some help tuning.started driving a few months back , runs strong but i think its got more in her.im from maryland so i dont know anyone from here.I am looking for someone who knows their way around a pontiac.I will pay for your time.I am in miramar.Thanks guys


Jose, sounds like a great ride. Don't know any garages there but check this thread out. Even if you are unable to do it yourself, it will help you know if the mechanic you find knows what he/she is talking about. Welcome to to forum! Best of luck!

http://www.gtoforum.com/f170/gto-tuning-setup-tips-13052/


----------



## gto45501 (Feb 7, 2021)

Jose, go see Kenny’s garage on prospect road in Fort Lauderdale. I never used him for my GTO but other cars ( I do my own work on the GTO). He has a few old GTO’s and knows them well.


----------

